# Getting a GSD is tough.



## jogo (Jul 3, 2020)

I've owned and trained a lot of dogs in my life. Weims, Chessies, Dobes, etc. I've never owned a GSD but I've always admired them and recently decided to get one as my "last" puppy.

Man is this a tough breed.

First, there are a MILLION breeders, and this isn't even taking into account the importers. I am not even sure how to trust that these puppies or dogs are who they claim to be.

Second, these titles are out of control. I understand that some of these dogs will go into serious working conditions, but let's be honest, most are not marketed towards anyone other than standard/typical house pets.

So, any tips on getting a healthy, intelligent, affectionate companion GSD?

Thank you!


----------



## DukeJasperMax (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi there I completely agree. Writing from Canada and lifelong gsd owner and trainer since I was a child. Find the breeder who breeds for TEMPERAMENT is my huge huge tip to pass along. The show dogs are yes beautiful but coming with more and more gsd conditions like hip dysplasia etc. So much more. Call Pevny Mountain Shepherds in Alberta Canada. Beautiful dogs. Family oriented highly trainable and beautiful health lines.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

Are you looking for a GSD that just looks like one, or really is one?
That's what those "out of control" titles are all about


----------



## jogo (Jul 3, 2020)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> Are you looking for a GSD that just looks like one, or really is one?
> That's what those "out of control" titles are all about


I guess that's a great question. Is a simple AKC registration not typically accepted as proof for a GSD?


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

AKC is just a registry. It means the dog is purebred.
There is so much more... there are types of GSDs (Am Lines, West German Showlines, West German Working Lines, Czech & DDR working lines....)


----------



## jogo (Jul 3, 2020)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> AKC is just a registry. It means the dog is purebred.
> There is so much more... there are types of GSDs (Am Lines, West German Showlines, West German Working Lines, Czech & DDR working lines....)


Yeah, I mean, I can understand that. 

I feel like GSDs need a flowchart!


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

know what you want before you shop. Go visit clubs, read up, meet dogs, ask questions.
I breed WG Working line dogs, they are not for everyone. I would not sell to an inexperienced dog owner even though my dogs are wonderful pets.
And never say "but I just want a pet" when you look at breeders - pets are the most important type of dogs there are!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You are in the right place. I do not know what I would have done without this forum. Over the years I have learned so much, including where to get a dog to suit my family’s needs.
You have to know where to go to import, if you would like a little bit of information you can PM me.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Do a ton of research on all the different lines. Compare and contrast them and eventually you'll find the right one. Look for a reputable breeder the health tests and titles their dogs


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Affectionate? Although it is not unknown in the breed, it is not a trait specifically bred for. These dogs want to be with you and do things with you but I have not found them to be an affectionate breed as a whole. If affectionate is a trait that you really want, you will want to be sure to discuss that with a breeder to make sure that you get what you are looking for.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Affectionate? Although it is not unknown in the breed, it is not a trait specifically bred for. These dogs want to be with you and do things with you but I have not found them to be an affectionate breed as a whole. If affectionate is a trait that you really want, you will want to be sure to discuss that with a breeder to make sure that you get what you are looking for.


Maybe they mean bonded. My dogs are bonded to me and come over for attention and hugs or patting but are also independent.


----------



## jogo (Jul 3, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Affectionate? Although it is not unknown in the breed, it is not a trait specifically bred for. These dogs want to be with you and do things with you but I have not found them to be an affectionate breed as a whole. If affectionate is a trait that you really want, you will want to be sure to discuss that with a breeder to make sure that you get what you are looking for.


I have seen lots of videos of GSDs being affectionate. Maybe not the right word.

When my Chessie wasn't outside he would find a quiet place in the house to lay and not be disturbed. He didn't like being on the couch or really "hanging out" with the family. Unless we were eating, of course.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I have an affectionate GSD. He goes to each family member for regular ‘love on me’ times by his own choice. Each morning, he does his rounds. I needed a dog that would give deep pressure therapy and therefore, he needed to be comfortable with touching and affection. Though affection might not necessarily be in the breed standard, a breeder that knows their dogs and lines can get you one. 

I spoke to my breeder about my needs and I was matched perfectly. So I would find a breeder you trust and a breeder that wants details so they can pick your puppy for you.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I wouldn’t trust any German shepherd breeder who was breeding and marketing then for pet homes as their first priority. There going to be a lot of breeders, it’s the second most popular dog in America and most popular worldwide. That also brings with it the fact that there are a lot of different types of German shepherds. The first step I would recommend is figuring out what type of shepherd you like and want. Then look for a breeder of that type with the appropriate health testing and titles. Every breeder should be testing for hip dysplasia, elbow dysplasia and DM. If you want an American showline, I would look for titles that say the breeder is active with their dogs. For working lines and German showlines, I would look for SV show ratings and working titles. You should be able to see all of that with casual glance. That will give you a good start. Then you need to decide if you actually like the dogs they’re breeding. If you can meet them and see them in action, then that is a major plus in determining if you like them. Every line will have pet candidates and just about every litter. Beyond that, the breeder should be able to tell you any health issues common to the lines their breeding. Feel free to use other sources outside that breeder to verify what they say about their dogs. Breeders who don’t meet those requirements are probably not producing great dogs. It takes a little studying to figure the major differences, and a lot to get the finer differences between lines. Learning the most common titles is pretty simple, most of them can be googled. If you get a well bred dog, you’re setting yourself up for success.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

jogo said:


> I've owned and trained a lot of dogs in my life. Weims, Chessies, Dobes, etc. I've never owned a GSD but I've always admired them and recently decided to get one as my "last" puppy.
> 
> Man is this a tough breed.
> 
> ...


You are correct. This is a tough breed. I ran a GSD rescue for years. I am really well versed in the very worst the breed has to offer.
A good breeder is worth their weight in gold. They are also exceptionally difficult to find. 
My criteria are strict and narrow. Others have a different take. In all of Canada there are fewer then a dozen I would consider. 
In the US not many more. 
This breed is so diverse at this point that a newbie faces a daunting task. 
But remember that for all the different lines there is only one standard. 
A good breeder, to me, is one who knows their lines and their dogs. One who is raising dogs that they would want to live with, and raising them as if they will be.
Health testing is non negotiable. That does not mean the vet said they were healthy. That means the tests are done, and they are willing to provide proof of the results.
Titles mean nothing, you are correct. But they do prove that the breeder got off the couch and did something. They prove an investment of time and money by the breeder in the dogs they prove trainability, a willingness to work and a sound body. 
In lieu of titles I will accept work. Actual work, not minding the kids. SAR, service work , patrol or detection work. 
Any breeder that says their dogs are not pets is breeding out of standard. Any breeder that says their dogs are only pets is breeding out of standard.
All German Shepherds should be good family pets and all German Shepherds should be capable of and willing to work.
No breeder should be breeding any dog that has shown aggression toward children, a prey drive should never be so pronounced that anything that moves is at risk.
If you are interested there are members who can direct you to good breeders.
If you look up Unlimited, Lee has some great articles on the site about what to look for in a breeder.


----------



## BabyStella (Feb 8, 2020)

CeraDean said:


> I have an affectionate GSD. He goes to each family member for regular ‘love on me’ times by his own choice. Each morning, he does his rounds. I needed a dog that would give deep pressure therapy and therefore, he needed to be comfortable with touching and affection. Though affection might not necessarily be in the breed standard, a breeder that knows their dogs and lines can get you one.
> 
> I spoke to my breeder about my needs and I was matched perfectly. So I would find a breeder you trust and a breeder that wants details so they can pick your puppy for you.


Mine does her rounds every morning. Nothing and no one is left out. She's so **** happy to see them. Right now shes sharing a pillow with me. But, I got her off of creiglists for $300 so when people start talking about lines it goes over my head.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I thought that Deja was affectionate and she is for a GSD. But I also have an English Shepherd and he takes that term too a whole other level.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

All my previous GSD have been loyal/bonded but not "needy" like so many dogs are. All were female.
My current male broke the mold and wants affection regularly and is happy just to sit and stare at you and be pet ..... he also kills squirrels regularly so what do i know ....

Newest male now 7 months looks to be more of the throwback; like attention but rarely comes seeking it, unless you count sticking his squeaky ball in your face over and over and over


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

WNGD said:


> All my previous GSD have been loyal/bonded but not "needy" like so many dogs are. All were female.
> My current male broke the mold and wants affection regularly and is happy just to sit and stare at you and be pet ..... he also kills squirrels regularly so what do i know ....
> 
> Newest male now 7 months looks to be more of the throwback; like attention but rarely comes seeking it, unless you count sticking his squeaky ball in your face over and over and over


Yes - Hunter would like to be petted for maybe 30 seconds a day. But the squeaky toy was a whole other level lol. He simply was not a needy dog but clearly loved us.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

So I’m the only one with a GSD that wraps his body around mine and stays there while I love on him??? LOL

Yeah, he’s somewhat needy and VERY affectionate. lol He wants to be with me more than anything. But because he has high pack drive, he’s extraordinarily easy to train. He’s handler soft so he responds to me instantly and his recall is exceptional.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

IllinoisNative said:


> So I’m the only one with a GSD that wraps his body around mine and stays there while I love on him??? LOL
> 
> Yeah, he’s somewhat needy and VERY affectionate. lol He wants to be with me more than anything. But because he has high pack drive, he’s extraordinarily easy to train. He’s handler soft so he responds to me instantly and his recall is exceptional.


Bud LOVED to snuggle up against me and hide his head in my shirt. Shadow rubs against me like a cat, wraps her paws around my leg to stop me leaving and I swear tries to burrow into my rib cage! Lex loved laying on top of me and would nestle her head into my neck while we slept. 
Oddly of all the dogs Sabi was the least cuddly and lovey. She tolerated hugs from me. But she had to be touching me, just a paw on my foot or over my leg when in bed. She was never obvious about it. If I closed a door between us she would open it and give me the look, and she used mirrors on occasion to track my movements through the house. 

I would say they are a loving breed, just not Golden loving.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> I would say they are a loving breed, just not Golden loving.


In theory I agree. However, I had an independent Golden who didn’t care about being pet and would get out of the gate every chance she got. My GSD is affectionate like a Golden and will not leave my side even if there is an open gate. I had two exceptions that proved the rule. 😂. Of course Dexter fits the standard of only being affectionate with me. Strangers, not so much.

I’m in the hospital after my hysterectomy. My mom is watching Dexter. I asked how he was doing and if he was allowing her to pet him. He’s very affectionate with me but not with other people. She said he’s all over her wanting to be pet. Who knew? But he likes her. A lot!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

IME, there is a difference between being affectionate vs being bonded. I have also found as a rule of thumb, the more sociable the dog across the board, the less the capacity to bond.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@IllinoisNative good lord take care of yourself. I need to get that done soon, 8 years ago would have been better. 
The very first dog that attacked Shadow was a Golden. Figures, never saw that one coming. 
Sabi would happily suck up pets and compliments from strangers, as long as no one tried to hold her or touch her leash. But her nickname was Her Majesty, so really she just thought she was entitled to adoration from all her subjects.


----------

